# Critter Condoz?



## Teguzilla (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone here have a critter condoz enclosure? These enclosures are highly recommended on the beardeddragon.org forums. I'm getting my tegu in 2 weeks and I don't have time to build one so I was thinking of buying one from critter condoz. A 4x2x2 costs $195 and it comes in Mahogany, Black, and White. If you want them in another color, it's an additional $10. It comes with a 24" fluorescent fixture and I think one or two incandescent fixtures. For only $205, I'm really considering ordering one by next Thursday. Very nice cages for the price


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 6, 2012)

Close friend of mine has like 8 of them for his breeder dragons. I haven't talked to him about them in a long time, but his only complaint at first were they get extremely hot. They look very nice too. But they don't allow for any substrate depth.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 6, 2012)

You could probably add a little substrate guard yourself easily, too.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 6, 2012)

What web they sell them?


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 6, 2012)

These are pretty nice. A friend has a 6 footer that he loves. He did have to add his own litter dam at the front, but that was easy. I don't think they will last long due to the high humidity, and I wish they offered it deeper than 24 inches. But, for the money they are nice and will do the trick for a little while. Chris Allen sells them, his website is www.thecageddragon.com. It's better if you can pick one up to save on shipping costs.


----------



## Teguzilla (Sep 6, 2012)

That's the exact website I may be getting my enclosure from  The 4x2x2 will be temporary though until it's 7'x3.5' is finished. I'm still looking around locally for a 4x2 but no luck so I'm probably just gonna have to order from the site and pay the extra shipping costs. No biggy though


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 6, 2012)

Get it made with semi-elite NOT melamine. The melamine ones are great for desert species like uros or beardies and such but for what our tegus need is humidity and the melamine ones wont last for long in humid conditions. I have 1 melamine for my beardie and a 6 ft semi-elite one made for my tegu. It holds humidity great!!! I dont even mist and my hygrometer stays between 80-90% humid with weekly wet downs. When he outgrows the 6 footer, to a backyard kennel he will go! Lol! But yeah, semi-elite wood for high humidity. My red ackies will move into the 6 footer when the tegu out grows is. Hope I could help!


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 7, 2012)

Teguzilla said:


> That's the exact website I may be getting my enclosure from  The 4x2x2 will be temporary though until it's 7'x3.5' is finished. I'm still looking around locally for a 4x2 but no luck so I'm probably just gonna have to order from the site and pay the extra shipping costs. No biggy though



Where do you live?


----------



## Teguzilla (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in Dayton, Ohio.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd be careful of the bare light fixture for curious young tegus.


----------

